

Evo Morales' plane just took off from Gran Canaria - weinzierl
http://www.flightradar24.com/data/airplanes/fab-001

======
weinzierl
If you watch the playback from yesterday you can see that the plane headed
past Vienna, turned and went back towards Moscow again past Vienna.
Unfortunately then the playback ends but obviously it must have turned again
and landed in Vienna.

